

Is Facebook Finally Useful? - seminatore
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/01/facebook_graph_search_how_the_social_network_s_new_search_engine_could_change.html

======
psbp
Barring my paranoid trepidation of facebook conflating people's social
identities with business interests. I'm still very doubtful of this being
successful.

I think a lot of exciting internet utilities that come out of silicon valley
have a fatal flaw; they're designed for silicon valley.

There's an overzealous assumption that the rest of the users are going to be
as hyper-connected and dedicated to maintaining a working, communal database
as people in the tech sphere, but they simply aren't.

If there's even a small amount of insincerity or disinterest, the service will
be inherently broken. So, based on my experience with facebook, the Social
Graph will be inherently broken in lieu of dedicated services that attract
actual networks of enthusiasts.

~~~
codva
Personally, knowing Facebook is actively mining my likes and check-ins is a
disincentive to do more of it.

~~~
psbp
They've always been actively mining your likes and check-ins. The disincentive
hasn't been evident until now that they've made it very transparent.

------
lawnchair_larry
Betteridge's law of headlines

~~~
general_failure
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_law_of_headlines>

